# feeling so depressed!!



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Im now 6dp3dt and feelin so depressed. Ive come back to work for 4 hours a day as ive been so fed up but im convinced AF is coming im moody and got an upset upset tum all the symptoms I usually have and tom is my due date to come on my natural cycle  also stupidly read you can start testing 6 days afyer transfer ss stupidly did a test this morn which of course was bfn. Promised myself I wasnt going to get like this!

Just hope I am wrong but I know my body well and it would be a miracle if AF does not show soon.

Any advice?  

Xxzzz


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

1) if you had ivf, your 'natural cycle' has no meaning as it would be suppressed by the drugs, so forget about it. 

2) read the symptoms that went on to a bfp post in the 2ww section. it is completely impossible to tell because many pregnancy 'symptoms' are identical to symptoms caused by taking progesterone and af symptoms. 

3) your clinic gave you an otd which was probably between 14-17 dpo? if you are 6dp3dt you are only 9 dpo. even the most sensitive tests have quite a low rate of accuracy at that stage. you can't take any early testing result seriously. i know waiting is hard. give it another couple of days at least. The longer you wait, the more sure you will be of the result.


good luck


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Laura, it's difficult to know what to do for the best and for your own sanity isn't it.  

I would say that I wouldn't pay any attention to your test this morning.  As you know, 6dp3dt is way too early to be testing, some women do get amazingly early positives but probably at least 90% don't.  It is impossible, I know, but try to put it out of your mind and think that it is just showing that your trigger shot is out of your system.

I've been through this twice, the first time in December (BFP but lost) and a BFN at the weekend.  I have to say that both times I felt exactly the same and convinced that my period was coming - it didn't the first time but did this time.  I can see now that it was most likely the progesterone messing with my system.  I've never been naturally pregnant, so I wouldn't know what to expect, you can only drive yourself crazy with the symptoms that you think you should be feeling.

I don't know whether there is a woman out there who doesn't feel exactly the same way at this stage.  If she does exist then I think that we should all worship her  .  Just take every day as it comes, you just can't tell what is causing you to feel like AF is coming - the meds will make you feel exactly the same.

If you think that going back to work will help then it's great that you've gone.  Take care of yourself though xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's far too early for the test to mean anything. Next time you want to do a test before OTD just flush a fiver down the loo because it would probably be more helpful  

It's so hard honey but don't beat yourself up. I started on the pessaries early and started getting AF/PG symptoms before I even had ET. The nurse said that most women who get "symptoms" are actually getting reactions to the drugs. It's probably the one time in life that you need to ignore your body!

If works too hard sign yourself off honey, there is no weakness in being off. For me it's the best thing I could have done because I haven't got to worry about getting up in the morning (the stress is affecting my sleep) and every day I am doing things to take my mind off it that I enjoy: going to the pictures, meeting friends for lunch, shopping, dusting and tidying up (maybe not so fun, but keeps your mind off everything!)

You aren't on your own honey xxx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies

Thanks for your support and message. I had read that even though the drugs suppress your natural cycle some women have still had af in thier 2ww? Anyway I havent had af show up which I suppose is good news. All of my symptoms now though have disappeared!  I have no period pain or cramps and my sore boobs have disappeared as well they feel fine now I just get a headache now and then but think that's worry!!

Ive done 4 hpt and they are all bfn the last 1 was this morning I had four in the house now they have gone im not doing anymore its pure torture! ! Even though its early every bfn makes me feel a little worse so no more for me until thurs my proper test day!

Also thinking going back to work was a mistake working 4 hours a day instead of 8 im not workin less just cramming all my work into a shorter amount of hours wish I hadn't gone back!!

I can honestly say this is the hardest most frustrating heart wrenching experience I have ever had! 

Reading your stories I dont know how you ladies keep going time after time. Your unbelievable im not sure I can take repeated disappointment!  

Xxxxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Laura, you're having such a tough time.  I honestly think that those home tests are the worst things that they have ever invented, even when you see a BFP you'll still find yourself obsessively testing.  They are evil  

Keep hope lovely, it really isn't over until it is and there is absolutely hope until then.

I don't know about the drugs suppressing AF thing.  I've heard that too but it my AF arrived despite it, dead on the date that it was due.  I think that your AF not arriving is a really lovely and positive sign xx

Hmm, I guess that you just have to suck up the repeated disappointment in the end or go stark raving mad.  It's just something that you have to do because there are no other alternatives.  I hope with all of my heart that you will never have to find out   xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies

Molly thanks for your message. Your story is heartbraking I too am a step mom to a beautiful little boy who my partner manages to create with his ex with an awful sperm count. Makes me feel awful even she got pregnant under thoses circumstances.  
You are an inspiration.  I dont think I could go what you have been through!

Anyway im 11dp3dt amd had my 1st bfp this morning! Want to get excited but so scared.  Had 3 bfn up until now and havent tested since friday so managed to go a whole 3 days without testing and got bfp...need to stop googling again ha ha 


Xxxxxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yay Laura  

Congratulations!  That is amazing news.  Scary but amazing.  And a huge congratulations for not testing since and staying away from Google!!  xx


----------

